# 1968 GTO rear license plate lamp



## RRconductor76 (Nov 29, 2016)

I mounted my new repop rear bumper and need to install the license plate lamp.The new bumper does not have any mounting holes for the bracket,does anyone have any pics or diagram of how it is suppose to mount? I do not have a photobucket account and cannot see pics in that format.Thanks Allen


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Bolts to the bumper. The bolts have flat heads, like a "carriage bolt" allowing the holder to close flat.

Looked at my '68 Lemans. The bottom edge of the license plate holder is just about even with bottom line of the bumper indent where it will fit into. The bolt/mounting hole where you will bolt the plate holder to is about 4 1/2" from the inside radius of the bumper indent where the plate mounts. From the bottom line of the indent, it is about 1" up to the bolt/mounting hole.

Basically, the spring loaded license plate holder is centered within the bumper space designated for the license plate and even with the lower edge of that same space.

Hopefully you got the correct bumper. Click on this website and then enlarge the picture again by clicking on it. You will see the 2 smaller bolt holes located under the "U-shaped" section in the bumper where it will fit. Rear Bumper, USA Chrome, 1968 Pontiac Tempest, Lemans, GTO


----------



## RRconductor76 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks Jim,my bumper looks exactly like the one in your link. I know that the license plate bracket mounts to the holes you are referring to below the U-shape in the bumper,what I don't know is where the lamp bracket mounts. I am sure it mounts at the top of opening just not sure how. I am thinking that I will have to drill two holes in order to mount the lamp.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RRconductor76 said:


> Thanks Jim,my bumper looks exactly like the one in your link. I know that the license plate bracket mounts to the holes you are referring to below the U-shape in the bumper,what I don't know is where the lamp bracket mounts. I am sure it mounts at the top of opening just not sure how. I am thinking that I will have to drill two holes in order to mount the lamp.



OK, my misunderstanding. Looked at my bumper. Yes, 2 holes mount the light. My bumper has a slight "V" shape right in the center/underside of where your license plate will be viewed and at the point where the light goes. From the center point of the "V," the mounting holes are about 2 1/4" out. They then appear centered on the flange area of the "V" front-to-back. They are actually slightly oblong and appears the light could be moved/centered a little. The light is mounted on the top/inside of the bumper flange, not under/hanging in view.

Should be able to use your light/mounting holes as a template to drill your bumper. I would be careful and center punch the bumper where you plan to drill so the drill bit does not slip off and tear up some chrome. I would use a small pilot drill to make the initial holes, then fit your light up against them to ensure the light bracket is going to bolt up OK. Then follow up with the correct sized holes to bolt it all together. I would also dab some kind of paint or protective coating on those drilled holes so no rust develops and gets under the chrome plating in the future.

IF you need pics, let me know and I can get a couple for you, but it should be pretty straight forward. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

I just went and peeked at the original bumper from my 68 GTO and noticed the lamp fixture holes are off center. Not sure why. Maybe a bad day at the factory? The distance between center to center of the holes are 4 5/8"...2 5/8 from center of V to LH hole and 2" from center of V to RH hole.























Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Even better. I measured mine with the bolts in place. Is it possible that the mounting holes are slightly off set due to the placement of the bulb? I did not even look at the light itself and can't recall if the bulb is centered or placed more to one side. Might account for the offset holes so as to center the bulb and not the light itself.


----------

